# Lg Vortex Kicks My Bionics Behind?



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, so out of curiosity I downloaded the Speedtest App on my wifes LG Vortex just to check it out. Well I then ran 3 comparisons on my Bionic ... and my wifes Vortex literally kicked my Bionics ass every time! Both on 3G and both connected to same server (Sumter, SC) held right next to each other.

LG Vortex:









Droid Bionic:









Any clues? lol. I feel ashamed









Running [R3]BLURR3D v2.0 with .893 update. Wifes Vortex just had a total factory reset.


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Everything was not the same. Network's are differnent...so are IP's. Not sure how much that matters but lets be real, the Bionic is the faster phone.


----------



## crodent (Sep 6, 2011)

Data speeds for both devices is pretty terrible in those tests. Can either really be considered a winner?

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Both suck lol. Data speeds have little to do with the phone beyond radio.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well the reason it did matter to me is that also here in my area, if I go on 4G with my bionic, I only get around 500kb/s download ... but 16,0000kb/s upload.

Once I go 5 miles into town, I get regular 4G speeds. VZW said they tested the towers etc. and cant figure out why.

It's just disturbing to see those numbers ;o lol

and 1700kb/s suck on 3G???


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Your Bionic is not well. If the was mine I would do a Factory Reset and try to find the problem.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> Well the reason it did matter to me is that also here in my area, if I go on 4G with my bionic, I only get around 500kb/s download ... but 16,0000kb/s upload.
> 
> Once I go 5 miles into town, I get regular 4G speeds. VZW said they tested the towers etc. and cant figure out why.
> 
> ...


On 3G I get 2.5 Mbs easily...


----------



## starscrean718 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea on 3g it's a easy 2-3mbp for me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Guess my Bionic is Fail









But why only in like a 1 mile vicinity of my house? lol. Verizon swears they had engineers check the towers and all is well ... wicked.


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

crodent said:


> Data speeds for both devices is pretty terrible in those tests. Can either really be considered a winner?


Those are both within the realm of normal for 3G which is what the OP said he was using.


----------



## Antnee502 (Aug 12, 2011)

I always have problems with the speedtest app. I use the website. Plus 4G is pretty slow in ya'll area! LOL


----------

